# Sony Home Cinema (S-Air not working)



## bowolf (Sep 19, 2011)

Help!!!

I have recently purchased the above and I am trying in vain to set up the S-Air surround sound function.

I have enlisted the help of a number of knowledgable guys and although we can pair the amplifier to the main unit we are unable to get the surround sound working.

The speakers working fine when tested individually, however, although there was white noise when we attempted to pair them to the S-Air unit.

Thanks


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

bowolf said:


> Help!!!
> 
> I have recently purchased the above and I am trying in vain to set up the S-Air surround sound function.
> 
> ...


Hello Bowolf! Welcome to TSG!

I went out to the Internet to find some information, but there were lots of different accessories associated with the S-Air surround function.

Is this a main amplifier you are trying to hook up to?

I assume when you stated the speakers work fine, that this amplifier has some type of test mode that sends a signal to the different speakers.

Does the unit work well when being used for regular stereo/radio listening?

Maybe if you have some model information, or a picture of how the back of the amplifier connects, that might be helpful.


----------



## Kailight (Feb 6, 2008)

thanks for responding drabdr, i am one of the "knowledgeable guys" he referred to, ive not got any pics to hand but the main unit is a huge sub with a small vdu so you can set up speaks etc, when the 2 speaks are plugged directly into the main unit the speakers are fully functional so we know its not the speakers.

The S-Air unit then as a wireless adapter you put in the back of the main unit, you then pair and sync the S-Air unit to the main unit, we can do this but then no sound apart from white noise comes out of the S-Air speakers. A small light is green for good, flashing green for not paired and a red light for nothing being received, we have successfully sync'd and paired but it has the red light to show nothing is being received.

I will ring bowolf to put the model number and take some photos of the manuals to show how its meant to be set up but we are at a complete loss.

Ive recently set up my own sony 5.1 and ive never had any problems with any surround sound systems in the past but this one has got 4 of us stumped. We're guessing its something really simple or obvious we have overlooked.

Thanks


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

Kailight said:


> thanks for responding drabdr, i am one of the "knowledgeable guys" he referred to, ive not got any pics to hand but the main unit is a huge sub with a small vdu so you can set up speaks etc, when the 2 speaks are plugged directly into the main unit the speakers are fully functional so we know its not the speakers.
> 
> The S-Air unit then as a wireless adapter you put in the back of the main unit, you then pair and sync the S-Air unit to the main unit, we can do this but then no sound apart from white noise comes out of the S-Air speakers. A small light is green for good, flashing green for not paired and a red light for nothing being received, we have successfully sync'd and paired but it has the red light to show nothing is being received.
> 
> ...


Good post. :up: Thanks for the update. At least for me... I'm trying to wrap my feeble brain around this system , so a picture or a model number would help me. Sometimes there are a couple of connections points and stuff, and it's good to see them.


----------

